# Poem - What makes a Mother



## Deb_baby

I was given this poem when i m/c last year just came accross it again and thought some people might like to read it. x

I thought of you and closed my eyes. 
And prayed to God today. 
I asked what makes a mother and 
I know I heard him say, 

A mother has a baby. 
This we know is true. 
But God, can you be a mother 
when your baby's not with you? 

Yes, you can, He replied 
with confidence in His voice. 
I give many women babies. 
When they leave is not their choice. 

Some I send for a lifetime 
and others for a day. 
And some I send to feel your womb 
but there's no need to stay. 

I just don't understand this. God, 
I want my baby here. 
He took a breath and cleared His throat 
and then I saw a tear. 

I wish I could show you 
what your child is doing today. 
If you could see your child smile 
with other children and say, 

"We go to earth to learn our lessons 
of life and love and fear. 
My Mommy loved me, Oh so much, 
I got to come straight here. 

I feel so lucky to have a Mom 
who had so much love for me,
I learned my lesson very quickly.
My Mommy set me free.

I miss my Mommy, Oh so much, 
but I visit her each day.
When she goes to sleep,
on her pillow's where I lay.

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek 
and whisper in her ear,
'Mommy don't be sad today,
I'm your baby and I'm here.'"

So you see, my dear sweet one,
your children are okay.
Your babies are here in MY home 
and this is where they'll stay.

They'll wait for you with ME 
until your lesson is through. 
And on the day that you come home, 
they'll be at the gates for you.

So now you see what makes a Mother
It's the feeling in your heart.
It's the love you had so much of,
right from the very start.

Though some on earth may not realize you are a Mother,
until their time is done. 
They'll be up here with ME one day, 
and know you're the best one


----------



## becky77

thats beautiful thanks for shareing


----------



## jen1604

I just cried.Really.Not your fault,Im soppy at the moment xxx


----------



## haaza123

This poem always makes me weep when i read it. I've made a book with different poems and songs that remind me or comfort me of my four angels. This poem is one of the them that is in it.

Thank you,
xxx


----------



## Sugar Plum

Thanks, I had not read hat but it comforted me when I just did. It also made me cry and fell thankful that there is something that finally understands and addresses what I feel.


----------



## embo216

That's really beautiful- thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

gorgeous poem, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jemma_x

Thats beautiful, thank you for that:hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

that is beautiful, it made me cry xxx


----------



## Kiki09

Thank you for sharing this, made me cry but then that is not taking much these days as my baby would have been due in just over a month and life seems to get harder as the date draws nearer.. this poem I am going to print off and keep as I think it gives strength and reminds me that although my angel is in heaven I am a mum and always will be to him...


----------



## gnomette

i love this poem! i sob my socks off everytime i read it!!


----------



## RobenR

Thank you for sharing this. I rememeber finding it just after our loss and it still makes me cry.


----------



## mummyto3

i use tis peiom all the time i even have it laminated on my wall x


----------



## jaybug33

I lost my precious baby when he was 2 1/2 months old due to a heart condition and this made me cry.. It is so true but i just dont want to believe it.


----------



## Dollybird

Made me cry.. But brought me hope too. I've never been very religious myself but actually went to church yesterday after finding out I'm losing my little bean. Felt a bit more at peace after it. Xxx


----------

